# Vehicles over 12m in Spain



## lookback (Dec 4, 2005)

A few months ago there was this unfortunate motorhomer who was fined by the spanish police (who he hates!) for his motorhome and trailer being over 12 metres(just). This was followed up in a caravan club magazine which stated that it was now law in Spain that any vehicle (motorhomes) plus trailer or `A` frame if they are towing, exceeds 12 metres in length they must display two long vehicle signs on the rear of their vehicle. The CC went on to say that the signs could be adhesive backed but in a later issue said the signs must be made of aluminium. Todate no further information has materialised.
Before I venture into Spain with my toad can any MHFer throw any more light on the subject.
Thanks Ian


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Unless the law has changed, I was always under the impression that if a vehicle was legal in the EU country of registration then it is legal in another EU country as long as you do not stay over the permitted time.I think it is 6 months in Spain.


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi There lookback

Try this link - it will give details regarding your query.

http://www.caravanclub.co.uk/News+a...s/2009/February/General+Information+March.htm

Cheers

David


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

spindrifter said:


> Hi There lookback
> 
> Try this link - it will give details regarding your query.
> 
> ...


Also check out the Raymac website here where it says the CC have withdrawn their advice. Strange

Derek


----------



## lookback (Dec 4, 2005)

Thanks for the info but no further forward. If the spanish police can fine you for not displaying the reflective long vehicle signs then we stand the risk of being fined 600 euros which is a hellava lot out of your holiday money  . 

Ian


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Try this one!! It may help.

http://www.spain.info/UK/TourSpain/Reportajes/0/Motoring.htm

Cheers

David


----------



## lookback (Dec 4, 2005)

Just been in contact with the Caravan Club. They have produced a leaflet giving guidance on the subject especially the size and positioning of the marker plates. In interesting to note that this legislation has been in force since 1999! The CC are sending me a leaflet.

Ian


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

As an ex International trucker that went to Spain regularly, I can assure you that the Guarda Civil are experts at measuring the length of vehicles.
I have seen them more times than I care to remember measuring car transporters when the transporter driver has pulled out the ramps a little to get an extra car wheel on (extra car)


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there,

I heard about this when I was wintering in Spain this year, we told our neighbours who were Dutch and they went onto a Dutch site, which confirmed that there is a 12 meter rule.

We were lucky, just under, but his car and caravan were over, so he had to buy some signs and they cost 60 euros out there (ouch)

We are thinking of getting some (just in case) where can we buy them in the UK?

Thanks Cavaqueen


----------



## lookback (Dec 4, 2005)

This is an edited version of a leaflet I received with courtesey of the Caravan Club

*Spanish Regulations for vehicle combinations over 12 meters *long

Any outfit travelling to Spain that is over 12m in length must have one long or two small aluminium boards attached to the back. The aluminium boards must have a yellow centre with a red outline and be reflective, the boards must also comply with ECE70 standards. ( check before purchase that the boards you are buying have the ECE70 mark stamped on them). There are two options available:

Two marker boards must be placed at the back of the outfit between 50cm and 150cm off the ground, they can be attached horizontally or vertically, and must be symmetrical. Dimensions of the marker boards are 565mm x 200mm
or

One large maker board that must be placed at the back of the outfit between 50cm and 150cm off the ground, this board must be attached horizontally. Dimensions are 1130 mm x 200mm.

Marker plates can be purchased from most HGV suppliers

Ian


----------



## 116882 (Sep 23, 2008)

Interesting quote from David's link on Spain's rules.
*Under the Spanish Highway code, the towing of motor vehicles is not permitted.*
which may interest Toad owners.

Also I believe the 12 metre rule for compliant signs to be fitted to trailers applies in Italy. I've seen many motorhome and trailer combinations pulled over by the police armed with tape measures particularly in the northern half of Italy.
Regards
Graham


----------

